# Jordan River at West Lehi Main St SR/73



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Looking for some help here, I told you i'm looking to try new places this year other than the berry. I see people fishing here all the time and am just curious what they are fishing for and how they do it. I'm assuming that they are fishing for cats which I've always wanted to do. I'm looking at heading down there tonight cuase I have to get some fishing in before I loose it. I have never fished for cats. I've heard of people using worms, shrimp, heart, liver, and many other things. If I wanted to head down tonight what would be the best way to go about it in your opinion. Do you just throw a bunch of weight on and fish from the bottom? I would appreciate any info in the next little bit before I head down there, thanks.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice thing about the Jordan is that you can catch about anything. I usually look for a really slow spot and use worms without any weight.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to fish upriver from there between the RC airport and that bridge. Use a 1/2 oz egg sinker above a swivel and snelled hook. I used worms and carp meat... crawdad tails (stripped) if you can catch em. When you can, thats usually a pretty good guarantee of something hitting your line. Good luck... seems to have been hit hard anymore so I don't fish it near as much. I did hook into a beaver there one time... broke 50lb fireline and managed to get me all excited until the line snapped. Man, thats just asking for a comedy comment.. but I'll let somebody else make it.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> I used to fish upriver from there between the RC airport and that bridge. Use a 1/2 oz egg sinker above a swivel and snelled hook. I used worms and carp meat... crawdad tails (stripped) if you can catch em. When you can, thats usually a pretty good guarantee of something hitting your line. Good luck... seems to have been hit hard anymore so I don't fish it near as much. I did hook into a beaver there one time... broke 50lb fireline and managed to get me all excited until the line snapped. Man, thats just asking for a comedy comment.. but I'll let somebody else make it.


LMAO, so is it better fishing at night or what? Maybe i'll go down there after the Jazz game. What are usually the best times? What size line and leader do I need? This may seem like a stupid question coming from me but here goes, this is for anyone who can feel me in. I've heard officers check on people in that area fishing after dark, are they just checking up on the people fishing or are they saying that they have to stop? I know some fisheries are in a Park and there are certain times when fishing is not allowed because the park is closed after 11:00 or so. Just curious, I don't need any run ins, or some young wooper snapper trying to make a name for hisself! :mrgreen:


----------



## holman927 (Sep 28, 2007)

I was there last year and got checked. He was a way cool officer. He just wanted to see my fishing licence. 
If you go tonight it should be pretty good. Usually I can only go on weekends and its packed there. Sometimes I like to go down by the old Lehi bridge.


----------



## UintaMan (Sep 16, 2007)

holman927 said:


> I was there last year and got checked. He was a way cool officer. He just wanted to see my fishing licence.
> If you go tonight it should be pretty good. Usually I can only go on weekends and its packed there. Sometimes I like to go down by the old Lehi bridge.


Great, I didn't even think about the old Lehi bridge i'll have to try that as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I guess if you're right by the bridge you'd get checked or something but I've never had one walk up and check me unless I was right by a road. When I have talked to them, they've always been extremely nice. I used to fish early mornings, nights and late afternoon/evenings. Good luck if you go.... all this talk about cattin lately is making me want to go pretty bad. It really stinks that gas is so danged expensive. :?


----------

